# Goldschmitt springs



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anybody fitted Goldschmitt front springs to an X250 based motorhome and if so, do they make the front suspension less firm and more comfortable over bumps etc.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Tyre pressures make the ride hard and rough not the springs. What tyre pressures are you running at? If more than 65 you will always get a rough ride and noisey. Wheel bearings dont like it either.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Running at 62 on the front and 80 on the rear as recommended by Michelin.

Not bothered about the rear but the front does seem a bit hard.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Front Springs*

Hi Javea,
I see that Hymer now offer "uprated springs" as part of their new vehicle option packs.

We have the same van as yours and over the last 4 years it has taken on a slight "nose down" attitude.

I am considering some Goldschmitt springs myself - if i go ahead i will have them fitted at their outlet on the annual trip to Bad Waldsee.

If you have them fitted, please post back - thanks

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Dave,

I was trying to get some info on the difference with these springs from someone who had already fitted them before I did it myself.

Had an email exchange with Goldschmitt and the following was the response to my question as to whether it would make the ride more comfortable:

"with our reinforced replacement coil springs at the front, we can increase the height for around 4 - 5 cm, it is dependent on the actual weight of the front axle when it is fully loaded. That's why we have to know the exactly weight (weighted).

Our coil springs do raise the front up, so if you hit a bump in the road, the front wouldn't touch the stomp bumper anymore. The suspension feel more comfortable."


Now in the position of 'do I, don't I?

Will certainly let you know if I do have them fitted, and the result.

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had longer springs fitted to mine because it was in the habit of grounding. I can't say I noticed any real difference in the ride height but it does not ground any more and sits level enough on flat ground now, i used to have to use ramps on flat ground. 

Mine were not Goldschmitt, I took a less expensive option. They were supplied and fitted by C&M Auto Services at Lancaster 01524 843721. The new springs raised the front of my van around 75 to 80mm, Alan.


----------

